# Is there a place to buy reproduction ammo box hardware?



## starringemma (Aug 15, 2012)

I have a cool wood ammo box that I wood like to copy but it has what I am sure is not store boughten hardware. So does anyone know of maybe a source for buying reproduction ammo box hardware?

BONUS INFO & QUESTIONS:

It has rope for handles

Is there a standard stencil font type name and size that they used on these boxes?

Can someone translate this stenciling that is on the box?

(on lid of box) 
CART 7.62MM BALL

(on front of box)
000
CART 7.62MM BALL F4
4 PF
5 CBD CTN UN0012


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

Lid reads Cartridge 7.62 millimeter ball describing the type ammunition in the container. Likewise on the front. Can't remember what the "F4" is
then 5 cardboard cartons. The total packaging meets the UN standard0012 covering the strength and coating material. You have to look up th UN0012 for its specs. But it reads Explosive catagory 1.4S which is small arms ammo, and packaging group II for the wooden box and the cardboard inner containers. Russell


----------



## casual1carpenter (Aug 16, 2011)

Emma, first things first - hello and welcome to Lumberjocks. You have such,,, enthusiasm making your posts a joy to read. Except of course your electrifying experience with the dollar drill which as luck was with you, had a good ending. It might help if you could post a few pics of the ammo case. Perhaps someone has seen similar hardware in their searches.


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

The regulations for the transport of dangerous goods (by air, road, water, rail ) classifies explosives in class 1.

1.4s is the classification for safety ammunition (does not explode in mass notably)

UN0012 is the United Nation code number for safety cartridges. For each UN number there are prescriptions for the packing with variation according to capacity ( kilos or litres ) of a single pachage.

See for example " Technical instructions for the safe transport of dangerous goods by air" published by ICAO

Edit
I am in the transport safety.
Please don't put UN marking on package if you are not sure they would pass the test prescribed by the regulation.

There might be a regulation of the US department of transport prohibiting it


----------



## starringemma (Aug 15, 2012)

casual1carpenter - "It might help if you could post a few pics of the ammo case."

The overall ammo box









One of the 2 lid latches









The lid hinges in the back of the box









Sylvain - "Please don't put UN marking on package if you are not sure they would pass the test prescribed by the regulation."

I just want to make some reproductions for displaying and storing my battle field shrapnel collection in.


----------



## starringemma (Aug 15, 2012)

I found this while Googling "how to make ammo boxes" not really what I was looking for but it's still pretty cool.
http://www.2ncmi.org/AmmoBoxArticle.pdf


----------



## starringemma (Aug 15, 2012)

I found it! Just what I was looking for!
Wait for the project show case thread in about a week!

http://www.milanbox.com/products_hardware.shtml


----------



## Husdad (Jan 12, 2016)

Emma, ever find where we could get the hasp and hinges for ammo boxes??


----------

